# Your Dog Pics



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

My lovely labradoodle, Molly.

This picture was taken a couple of weeks ago on National Cycle Route 45.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Maisy the Beagle


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

most recent pics of my best mate.

his most recent role is looking after my daughter and here he is on point.










kobi with our new puppy bronwen.










and doing what he does best dragging sticks around the woods,i say sticks they are usually trees.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

From a tiny no neck ferret to a full size racing machine.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The Pooch! In one of her quieter moments!!! Any of you who have JRT's will know what I mean!










Mike


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

My "old ladies", Ivy and Cocoa (Boston Terriers).


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ozzie my Dogue de Bordeaux at his pugnacious peak.










Now an old boy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Barty ......










Bad dog...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Some great pics 

Here's Reuben, 12 months now.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> From a tiny no neck ferret to a full size racing machine.


Hey BlueKnight,

I look a tiny bit like you, and here's a pic of my old Beemer


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

tixntox said:


> The Pooch! In one of her quieter moments!!! Any of you who have JRT's will know what I mean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Here's a pic of my old JRT, she's very old now but still very alive and with the ex.

An absolute tiny spitfire!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hey BlueKnight,
> 
> I look a tiny bit like you, and here's a pic of my old Beemer


You are one handsome dude with impeccable taste in motorcycles...!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

My lot


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is our bundle of trouble

Maisey and Daisey










They are Shih tzu's (and asleep on my feet as I type)

Chris


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Bruiser...


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

And here are my two again, having discovered snow










They love it 

Chris


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Bruiser...


I just love that pic...!


----------

